# Help Available in Pedrogão & surrounding fire affected areas



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

It has just been announced on TV that help with free accommodation and general assistance with everything is available in 4 support Centres from Social Security in:

Pedrogão
Castanheira de Pêra
Avelar
Figueiró dos Vinhos.

Schools will be closed in the same áreas until further notice, and anyone who was supposed to have school exams next week, won't have to do so, if they have residence in the affected área, even if they don«t go to local schools.
A later date will be announced so that these students can do their exams.

I still haven't seen any HELP phone number announced for information , however,
I am sure that in these Centres, there will be someone with info on where to look for anyone who is still missing!

There is recommendation to listen to the Radio as a way to get info and if local authorities do ask you to leave your house, please do so!
It seems some people don't want to leave their houses.
There are some villages being evacuated. but I don't know which.

Wish you all the best!
Please let me know if you need help with Portuguese!


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

A phone Line is now open for those who need accommodation; 144

It is NOT a number for information about missing people!


----------

